# Control Systems Engineer (CSE), now what?



## Tommyc3po (Mar 16, 2013)

OK, I got my PE in control systems. I am working in automation and controls. But, have any other control engineers ever used their stamp? Just curious.

It seems like most of my work falls into that "interstate commerce" type work. I haven't even seen another controls engineer. I have always worked under mechanical and electrical engineers who did controls. I chose the controls engineer PE because it is exactly what I do. So, I am just wondering how other people handle this type of PE.


----------

